
Edward Snowden Says Disclosures Bolstered Individual Privacy - renafowler
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/17/world/europe/edward-snowden-defending-his-patriotism-says-disclosures-helped-privacy.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
greg7mdp
Hard to disagree that Snowden's revelations brought some needed sunlight on
the shady - possibly illegal - practices of our governement, practices which
had been denied by government officials in official testimony in front of
congress. As such, he is clearly more of a whistleblower than a traitor.

